# Tool zur Erstellung eines Klassendiagramms aus .java-Dateien



## frank_g (8. Feb 2006)

Hallo!

Die Praxis sieht meist anders aus als die Theorie: in der Theorie habe ich mein Klassendiagramm längst erstellt. In der Programmierpraxis sind allerdings unzählige Unterklassen und Methoden hinzugekommen.
Nun wäre es gut, wenn es ein Tool gäbe, dass meine Java-Dateien parst und daraufhin ein UML-Klassendiagramm erzeugt.
Sowas gibts doch sicher, oder?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## AlArenal (8. Feb 2006)

Das kann ja bald so ziemlich jedes halbwegs gute UML Tool....


----------



## Sky (8. Feb 2006)

Rational Rose-J
Borland Together

...


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Feb 2006)

Schau dir mal den JavaEditor an, der ist klein mit Syntax-Highlighting einem UML-Tool und einigen weiteren kleinen netten Funktionen.


----------



## frank_g (9. Feb 2006)

Vielen Dank!


----------

